# Looking for adoptable home for "Mr. Handsome"



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi everyone- I posted awhile back that I`m a wildlife rehabilitator that frequently gets injured pigeons in. How do I tell the difference between a regular feral pigeon and a homing pigeon? Mr. Handsome(as I call him because he thinks he is) is a large gray pigeon with the irridescent neck & head feathers and white,heart-shaped nares. His feathers extend down his legs a little more than most ferals I`ve rescued. He is permantly disabled with his broken wing and I am still trying to locate a loving home for him in mid-Michigan.Can anyone help me out? If so,please contact me : [email protected]


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm not sure if there is a way to tell the difference between most homers and ferals... but someone more knowlegeable then I will be along and hopefully post a reply. Now if you're talking the difference between a feral and a fancy, that would be a little more straight forward.

You say... _"Mr. Handsome...is a large gray pigeon with the irridescent neck & head feathers and white,heart-shaped nares. His feathers extend down his legs a little more than most ferals I`ve rescued..."_

Personally, I've seen lots of ferals with the irridescent neck / head feathers, so, I'd think that is just a traight of a lot of pigeons and seeing as ferals and homers are all down from rock doves, I think, it seems to make scense that they'd share a lot of the same appearance. Also, _"...extend down his legs a little more than most ferals ..."_ ... or "socks" as I think I've heard them called seems to be something some pigeons have more of then others.

Could you post a picture of Mr. Handsome??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

tms1950 said:


> Hi everyone- I posted awhile back that I`m a wildlife rehabilitator that frequently gets injured pigeons in. How do I tell the difference between a regular feral pigeon and a homing pigeon?


It is very hard sometimes to tell the difference between a feral and domestic, other then a band. Was Mr. Handsome in good condition other then his injury? Is he comfortable around human beings? 

I have seen some ferals from Miami that had some feathering on the legs, so it is possible for them to have domestic characteristics.

A picture would help, if you can provide one.

I have moved your thread to the adoption forum also, hopefully you will get a better response there. I sure hope Mr. Handsome finds a good home.


----------

